# Buffalo Rock Ginger Ale pic



## shineysideup (Mar 19, 2010)

Oops, I forgot to embed the pic in the initial message.  Sorry


----------



## shineysideup (Mar 19, 2010)

*Buffalo Rock Ginger Ale Pic #2*

Here's a closeup pic of some of the bottles.


----------



## shineysideup (Mar 19, 2010)

*And another Buffalo Rock Ginger Ale pic*

Just another pic of the same nine bottles


----------

